# What kitchen equipment or tools have you purchased lately?



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Wondering if anyone goes through periods where they get kitchen tool/equipment fever. I know I do. I'm majorly anal when it comes to organizing my own personal kitchen items. My closet is a mess, but my kitchen cabinets are always in order. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

What are some your favorite places to shop for kitchen tools and equipment?

My favorite kitchen place is in Rhinebeck NY called Warren kitchen & Cutlery. They're small but they have a decent selection of restaurant-style tools, and a great selection of cutlery. Some home-goods too like wine glasses and neat gadgets and such. I visited Sur La Table today for the 3rd time I believe, but I'm not impressed with them anymore because they seem to carry a lot of gadgety housewifish items. They're good if you want to buy expensive name brand cookware like Le creuset and all-clad. I also like William and Sonoma because the not only do they have handsome tolls, the quality is really good, although a bit pricey. There aren't really any other places that I'm aware of that sells good quality items..

I'm also a sucker for platters and white-ware (Target has a great selection, believe it or not). I'm always on the look-out for things I can use for catering.

So here are my latest finds /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

IMG_0138.jpg




__
bughut


__
May 22, 2013








Nothing as cool as yours Pollopicu... I love the silver martini glass and i was wondering what you would use the Cedar grilling plank for.

In the jug i have my latest buy from Carrefour in France. they are very cheap, average 1.50€ each and some might say tacky, but i love the plastic serving spoons on wooden handles. the reamer catches the lemon pips...Gotta love it.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Bughut, I almost reached for that exact juicer today at Sur La table! I thought how cool that it catches the pits, but already have two regular ones.

The cedar plank is for grilling fish. You can grill other items as well. You have to soak it for a while, and you can get a few uses out of it, depending on where you place it on the grill. They have different aromatic choices, like Hickory, or Maple, etc. They last longer if you get a metal plank protector.

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...66&bih=596&sei=z02dUcK7DYnA4APerYDgDQ#imgrc=_

My husband tried to tell me that we could've gotten a lot more cedar plank at home depot..../img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif I was like.. "I'm not sure about that.." (insert scared smiley)

I initially purchased the metal martini cup for shrimp cocktail, and might still give it a whirl for that, but have been using it for martinis instead /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gifwhat a novel idea. lol


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

5144UxqdKkL._SX300_.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
May 22, 2013








from amazon

I keep the kosher salt in the top box for stuff like salting boiling water

and then lower box is for my precious Hawaiian Sea Salt, I use for finishing (WAY too expensive to season water); that I also get from Amazon (that's if I can't find it in the Asian market here in town)





  








31JzZWMf9VL._SL500_AA300_.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
May 22, 2013


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

That finishing salt looks good. I need to get some of that.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Pollopicu said:


> Bughut, I almost reached for that exact juicer today at Sur La table! I thought how cool that it catches the pits, but already have two regular ones.
> 
> The cedar plank is for grilling fish. You can grill other items as well. You have to soak it for a while, and you can get a few uses out of it, depending on where you place it on the grill. They have different aromatic choices, like Hickory, or Maple, etc. They last longer if you get a metal plank protector.
> 
> ...


I know! me too, and i still catch the pips in my fingers. Reckon my OH will be chatting over cedar with yours for a while...fancy a coffee?


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

I finally broke down and bought a V -Slicer. I'm still a little squeamish about it. Think I need to purchase a metal mesh glove to go with it.

Also had to buy a new salad spinner. Spent $30 on an Oxo then found one (smaller but still an Oxo and quite pristine) at the neighborhood thrift store for $4. Gave the 2nd one to a neighbor whose spinner also broke recently.

I buy a lot of stuff from Cutlery and More on line, and from Amazon. I also have two really good thrift stores in my neighborhood, where I buy a LOT of stuff. And I work downtown, where taking a turn through Marshall's or TJ Maxx is pretty easy to manage.

Oh! and I had to replace my coffee maker last month. It was traumatic. I don't need bells and whistles and I didn't want to spend $60 but that was the best I could manage for a decent one. God, I miss Braun coffee makers.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

would love a cup 

There are quite a few ways to use the plank. You can also soak it in wine as well. It can be used to cook veg, beef, kabobs, etc

http://www.cedargrilling.com/gallery.htm


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

ChicagoTerry said:


> I buy a lot of stuff from Cutlery and More on line, and from Amazon. I also have two really good thrift stores in my neighborhood, where I buy a LOT of stuff. And I work downtown, where taking a turn through Marshall's or TJ Maxx is pretty easy to manage.


Oh yeah TJ Maxx is good. So is home goods. Today I came dangerously close to purchasing an all-clad saute pan for 50 bucks, but ultimately decided against it.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

ChicagoTerry said:


> Also had to buy a new salad spinner. Spent $30 on an Oxo then found one (smaller but still an Oxo and quite pristine) at the neighborhood thrift store for $4. Gave the 2nd one to a neighbor whose spinner also broke recently.


Miss Terry, that was so sweet of you! (I wish I had someone like you as a neighbor, I don't have ANY, too remote out here in the middle of the desert /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif)


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Oops. Apologies. Didn't realize I'd submitted the roaster post in this thread. If you care to read it, it may be found by _clicking here_.

BDL


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Aw, thanks, K-girl. I am constitutionally unable to leave behind a really good bargain at a thrift store and I am lucky enough to have really, really good neighbors, so it was pretty much a no-brainer. I was glad to know of a ready home for it.

Pollopico, I don't think I would have been able to pass up a $50 All clad saute pan but the lack of a saute pan is currently the hole in my kitchen cabinet I am most itching to fill.

BDL--that is a thing of beauty, even with "rough cosmetics." I can just smell those beans roasting. Enjoy!


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

boar_d_laze said:


> Oops. Apologies. Didn't realize I'd submitted the roaster post in this thread. If you care to read it, it may be found by _clicking here_.
> 
> BDL


That's a serious purchase BDL. I just looked it up on ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MODEL-1...all_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item3cd1ccc185

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

I can't wait to hear what that first cup of coffee tastes like. I'll be checking in on that thread on Friday.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Pollopicu,

Serious purchase indeed. Well, serious money for coffee. Some might term the purchase frivolous.

The expense wasn't quite as difficult to justify as it might have been in some other households as coffee and cooking are the big hobbies around here. And when it comes to those, Linda my wife, is also Linda my enabler.

We didn't outgrew our HotTop (which is a pretty serious home roasting machine in its own right), so much that we'd reached the point with its limitations where roasting two 225g batches of beans, at 90 minutes a pop from start through clean-up, twice a week, had become more drudgery than pleasure; and we were buying about half of our coffee already roasted.

There are a few people in the CT community with enthusiast level interest in coffee; and while (probably) none will buy a roaster of this scope, they might find my comedy of errors amusing. And who knows? Someone might be inspired to either start home roasting or take theirs to the next step -- whatever that is. Like cooking, roasting is a bottomless craft -- there's always room for improvement.

We were casting around for our next roaster when I discovered this one. I'll be honest and say that a big part of its appeal compared to the other possible candidates -- the kludgy Huky 500 and Quest M3, the other possible candidates -- was its looks. I'm sufficiently child-like to want a roaster that _looked_ like a roaster and not labware, and part of that was a cooling tray with stirring vanes. Damn, they're cool! Of course, there were other things as well; a few of them practical. Did I mention that the trier is not only incredibly cute but useful?

My most serious reservation before the first roast was a fear that its low powered heat source for its size wouldn't be able to roast quickly enough to preserve varietal "high notes," and would over-bake the beans into dull, chocolate and nuts submission. But the fear proved empty, once I figured out the basics of operating the venting control rods. It turns out that "8" is actually less than "0." Who knew?

With a grand total of one roast in the books, my current big worry is that with the sounds and smells of roasting being the only real indicators of roast progress, the relatively primitive venting systems won't allow me enough control to get consistent control of roast profiles.

BDL


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

WHAT?! BDL, you paid how much? I get an earful from my DH I when I buy more kitchen stuff, "I think you have enough of that STUFF (he uses a different word)". And then my Mother thinks that I'm nuts! She'll ask what I want for Christmas or birthdays and it's always, "look at my amazon wish list".


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey, who's to tell you how much is appropriate to spend on something you enjoy so much? I actually think it's pretty neat that you're that much of a coffee aficionado. When it comes to big purchases like that I try to think how much enjoyment I will get out of it, how much I will save by not buying crap that I'm going to have to replace numerous times anyway. Look at how much people spend a day on coffee at Starbucks, multiply that by 5 (days a week), then multiply that by 52 (weeks in a year), give or take, and their coffee isn't even that great.

http://www.empowernetwork.com/mpower36/blog/how-much-do-you-spend-at-starbucks-on-coffee-every-week/

That's insane. I rather buy that machine you bought and make my own, and it'll pay for itself in 3-4 years.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

> WHAT?! BDL, you paid how much?


A ridiculous amount, but not retail. Never retail. 


> That's insane. I'd rather buy that machine you bought and make my own, and it'll pay for itself in 3-4 years.


Too bad the roaster isn't the only part of it. Too bad it isn't the most expensive part, either. Add in my espresso machine; espresso grinder, balance-siphon coffee maker; collection of French Press pots; the other grinder for siphon and FP; specialty drink ware; God knows what accessories; and the HotTop roaster I've yet to sell or donate, and we're talking serious coin.

The only good news is that green coffee beans are between a third and a half the price of equal-quality roasted beans, including water loss. We average about a pound and a half in roasted beans a week... which is about $25 pre-roasted, or about $10 in greens. That's $750 per annum, in coffee alone. And it's not really fair to lump in the brewing equipment with the roasting equipment. The brewing equipment should be compared to the cost of buying brewed coffee outside the home, which as you say would be substantial.

But on the other, other hand -- remind me how many hands we're using so far -- we're not considering, depreciation, repair, replacement, mileage, etc. After everything's said and done, figure... oh... forget it.

Fortunately, it's about aesthetics, not accounting. The goal isn't money, it's a slug of joe.

BDL


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

At coffeegeek.com, I've consistently read that most roasts are accomplished between seven and twelve minutes.  Most roasts.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

boar_d_laze said:


> > ... but not retail. Never retail.
> 
> 
> BDL


lqtm 





  








smirking.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
May 24, 2013


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Decided to go back and take a look at the all-clads because I'm in desperate need of a 9 inch, so I purchased this French skillet.










I probably won't be buying anything for a while now...


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

> At coffeegeek.com, I've consistently read that most roasts are accomplished between seven and twelve minutes. Most roasts.


Roasting time is a function of many variables. The most important are the roasting machine, the size of the charge, and the desired roast profile; roast masters have their own styles; ambient temperatures can make a difference; and the type of bean also matters -- but less so. At first blush, those times look like they might have come from large professional roasters -- not typical home equipment. Without knowing more about what you've read I can't comment on whether or not those times make sense for a high quality roast.

A very common roasting style is to drop the beans in a hot roaster, but not so hot that it doesn't thoroughly dry the beans before starting to roast them; take the beans to first crack very quickly -- which, for home-roasting machine is usually as quickly as possible; and then slow the process down to drag out the interval between first and second crack, and through second crack if the roast goes that for. Temp control is accomplished by adjusting power, fan speed, and/or venting depending on the machine. Better machines offer better control.

Some styles of home-roasting machines are quicker than others. You can run a 90g (~3oz) roast in a Nesco 500 in about five minutes. However... small load, not much control over the roast. And, until you start getting into the commercial sizes and prices, it's not easy to get consistently good roasts from a fluid bed.

The HotTop (drum) and GeneCafe (drum/fluid-bed hybrid) are the apex of _popular_ home-roast machines. And since they can make some great coffee, it's not fair to say that their roast times are too long. Although, roasting a bit faster was one of the reasons I upgraded. A typical, 250g, HotTop roast -- running into second crack -- will take slightly in excess 20 minutes from drop to dump. A typical, 250g GeneCafe roast, will take about 17 minutes. The best way to shorten the roast times on those machines (as well as on the popular Behmor) is by using smaller loads.

If you want quicker home-roasts from anything large enough to matter, you're getting into $1500+ (including electronic probes and a datalogger) esoterica like the Huky 500, and Quest M3; and _more commercial than home_ $3K machines like the electric or gas powered North 1Ks (thought about the gas pretty seriously); the $3K+ gas fired Mini 500; or high end exotics like the $6K USCR and $8K San Fransciscan.

BDL


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

boar_d_laze said:


> Roasting time is a function of many variables. ... Without knowing more about what you've read I can't comment on whether or not those times make sense for a high quality roast.
> ...
> If you want quicker home-roasts from anything large enough to matter, you're getting into $1500+ (including electronic probes and a datalogger) esoterica like the Huky 500, and Quest M3; and _more commercial than home_ $3K machines like the electric or gas powered North 1Ks (thought about the gas pretty seriously); the $3K+ gas fired Mini 500; or high end exotics like the $6K USCR and $8K San Fransciscan.
> 
> BDL


I know only what I've read at CG where members' roasters cost much less than $1500. Me, 'twas a popcorn popper. And with my experience, true roasting if that's what you wanna' call it is a very expensive hobby where around $2500 gets you started on a true path. That stated, I'm back to purchasing Peets Major Dickason's Blend and enjoying it with a 15E grind on my Baratza Preciso grinder and the largest Bialetti Moka pot they make. It's like set it and forget it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

*Pollopicu: *

Mazel tov! A winner! Use it in the best of health!

____________________________________________

*Kokopuffs:*


> I know only what I've read at CG where members' roasters cost much less than $1500. Me, 'twas a popcorn popper.


My first roaster was a cast-iron skillet, the second a Whirley Pop, the third a Behmor (which I destroyed within weeks), the fourth a HotTopP, which morphed into a still-functioning, extensively kludged HotTop B. The new monster is its replacement. I'm surprised that you aren't familiar with residential drum roasting times as there are a lot of Behmor, HotTop and Gene Cafe users on CG. Each of those is well under $1500: Behmor, $300; Gene Cafe, $600; and HotTop Basic, $820. Sweet Maria's website quotes 14 - 20 minutes for them.

There's a larger context of what I was trying to get to when I broke the various roasters into classes and prices. That is, roast time is just one aspect of roast profiles; and there's a fairly broad range of optimal roast times which are contingent on the roaster type and inter-dynamic with other functions.

Just to be clear, I was referring to the Huky 500 and Quest M3, outfitted by their users with after-market thermometry, data-loggers, and software as being in the $1500 - $2500 class. That might be a bit rich for many coffeegeek.com posters, but (a) I'll bet there are plenty; and (b) it's not unusual for homebarista.com, where I mostly hang. For whatever it's worth, the HotTop, Quest M3 and Huky currently get the most play on HB's roasting thread.

_As rough rules of thumb:_

Drum and fluid-bed roasters tend to favor different aspects of coffee tastes.

Fluid-bed roasters do "bright," better than drums; while drums are better at "rich." A fluid-bed flavor profile is better for brewing systems which aren't particularly revealing and can benefit from the goosed tastes; the ubiquitous, electric pour-over for instance. Espresso and drum roasters are as natural partners as PB & J. However, those are only rough rules of thumb. One system is not particularly better than another, and their inherent profiles can be altered by technique. You can get great coffee using either method, or using them together as with the Gene Coffee which is a drum/fluid-bed hybrid.

Generally drum roasters like the Behmor and HotTop, or big commercial sized gas-fired drum roasters, take longer than fluid-bed roasters, home or commercial. So does the Gene Coffee.

A fluid-bed is any roaster which heats the beans with a flow of hot air strong enough to move the beans around. A "popcorn popper" IS a fluid-bed; so, for that matter are a variety of home and commercial roasters of various degrees of sophistication and control, including a heat gun connected to the bottom of a stainless steel bowl using dryer ducting.

All of Peet's coffee, including Major Dickason's Blend, is roasted in drum roasters. Peet pioneered a style of dropping very hot (i.e., having the roaster pre-heated to a very high temperature before putting the beans in), and roasting hot and fast, with the idea was to get a lot of sweetness by "caramelizing" the exterior of the bean, without overcooking it at the center; and which he called "deep roasting." Dickason's roast profile is typically Peet. "For a lot of reasons, it's probably impossible to do a Peet type roast with a fluid-bed; not only would you need a commercial gas fired drum, but maybe even a particular type.

For what it's worth, Starbuck's general roasting style was copied from Peet. In fact, when Starbuck's first opened in Seattle, they didn't roast their own, they used beans roasted by Peet.

Modern roast-masters combine computer control and analysis with extensive taste testing in order to nail down the right beans, their proportion, air-flow and temperature profiles (to the nearest degree and nearest second) in order to produce their desired roasts consistently. Serendipity is fine, but not when there's money on the table.
___________________________________________

*My First Roast Results: *

First taste this morning. Notes here.

If the conversation regarding the new roaster or coffee in general is going to continue, it would probably be easier to follow and distract less from other folks' new buys in its own thread, rather than in this one. I hope to see you there.

BDL


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I recently bought a gas stove with oven (after 2 years cooking on a 2 plate gas stove) and now I am annoying people with all my questions about baking bread 
During my last holiday in vietnam I came back with a backpack of handy asian kitchen items, inclusive of strainers, coffee filters, a clay pot and I even managed to fit a wok in my pack.
At the moment my wishlist consists of an oven thermometer, a banneton and loads of cook books (I think I am addicted to them....)


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

butzy said:


> I recently bought a gas stove with oven (after 2 years cooking on a 2 plate gas stove) and now I am annoying people with all my questions about baking bread
> During my last holiday in vietnam I came back with a backpack of handy asian kitchen items, inclusive of strainers, coffee filters, a clay pot and I even managed to fit a wok in my pack.
> At the moment my wishlist consists of an oven thermometer, a banneton and loads of cook books (I think I am addicted to them....)


I'm about ready to jettison lots of cookbooks and concentrate on a few things: improvement in both bread baking and crust making (3:2:1 mentioned by Ruhlman), yogurt making (35 years experience in this), and my bacon. I don't know it all but the little I do know I want to know thoroughly well and beyond.

That said, I go the WOK SHOP, online, for my asian stuff and recently got from them *a vegetable cleaver* for cheap. Haven't used it yet but I am very happy with its construction and it's razor sharp. And I like their carbon steel woks, too.

You don't miss your water..till your well runs dry.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Not exactly equipment but I had to bite the bullet and purchase some new kitchen-wear. I ruined a perfectly good chef jacket by cleaning the ranges at work. My husband was very sweet and tried to wash it before spraying oven-cleaner on it and the stains got cooked in during the wash. I also got some capris for those brutal hot summer days, and a long bistro apron to protect my legs.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Having made tarts and quiche since last AUG 2012, I recently ordered a variety of tart molds made by Fat Daddios and I don't notice any difference in performance between those and the molds made by NorPro that are tinned lined.

However, with my F.D. 8" X 8" square pan for brownies, I've needed to lower the baking temperature by 25F and use the shortest bake time that's listed on the brownie package.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Pollopicu said:


> ... My husband was very sweet and tried to wash it before spraying oven-cleaner on it and the stains got cooked in during the wash ...







  








83gDMsOx3RvpfIp1z6P_QhK2OvBxuCYo0Icq482qUPWriKhcTu




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
May 29, 2013








Oven cleaner? Do you mean like this type of oven cleaner?


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes. You're suppose to use it before any other product for optimum results. I used it once before and it worked. I might still give it a pray. At this point I have nothing to lose.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Try Krud Kutter, http://www.krudkutter.com/


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

WOW! I would never have thought of that one before! I just keep an old apron aside that is designated just for cleaning really gunked up stuff. PeteMcC, I have some that krud kutter for my gas grill, it's okay, but I still have to get in there up to my elbows to get it clean.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Ah, Krud Kutter works well on many things, however, cleaning a grill is not its specialty /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif. Cleaning up AFTER the grill is clean is!

My grill has seasoned cast iron grates which clean up easily, turn up the heat, wire brush, and oil.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I was just about to go fire the beast up... I have the el-cheap-o model, which I hope to upgarde some day... but the body is cast iron and it gets filled quickly with burnt-on gunk like those sugary marinades I have on the teri-chicken, etc...

The photo that I posted in the 'sweet wok' thread would be VERY NICE THANK YOU! but we haven't won the lottery yet /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

After my grill is heated, I take a piece of crumpled aluminum foil and scrub it.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Mine got stained by cleaning the ranges that have to be removed entirely. I normally remove my jacket, but this night I didn't.


----------



## chefjohnnyk (Jun 22, 2013)

Krebs Food Sprayer - Spray Guns Rock!

http://www.superkleendirect.com/krebslm45electricfoodsprayer.aspx

From their website: "Krebs is the _only certified"Food Safe"_ commercial electric food gun on the market, *Krebs Electric Spray Guns* are engineered for long lives and are powerful enough to spray even very thick liquids. Happy *Krebs Electric Spray Gun *customers include: _Bakeries, Cake shops, Butchers, Hotels, Hospitals, Canteens, Restaurants, Pubs, Food Factories and Fast Food outlets."_

You will find that you use less butter/chocolate or what every you are spraying and that you get better consistency and coverage with a Krebs spray gun

happy cooking!


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Pollo' ... about that cedar plank -

Your husband is quite correct that cedar lumber is just the same as fancy pieces from a cookware store. AS LONG AS IT HASN'T BEEN TREATED WITH ANYTHING. You don't want to cook stuff on wood that has stain or preservative in it. Most cedar lumber isn't treated though, because it is naturally rot-resistant. You just need some kind of saw to cut it into proper-size pieces and maybe a sander to smooth it a little if it's rough - though you can easily find smooth cedar lumber. A lot of places will cut it up for you, too.

I've done this for years, though I have the woodworking tools to take care of it. I build furniture for fun, so squares of cedar isn't a big challenge. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Mike


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

needed these few items.


----------



## cookinggadgets (Jul 17, 2013)

I love Bed Bath & Beyond. Not saying they have the best price on everything, but I just love the store. I left there last time with over $300.00 worth of cooking gadgets, and only went in for a new Keurig coffee brewer. I could not help myself, I found the new trap door colander so I purchased five of them for myself, my sisters, and mother n law. Then I found a new salad spinner that I of course just "HAD TO" have lol.

FYI.......Love this site!!!


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I love BBB too, a little over-priced, but you can usually find what you need.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I got a Tramontina Triplay inox 12" saute pan:





  








Pan.JPG




__
ordo


__
Jul 23, 2013








And a cheap ($5) analogic timer with a ring i can hear from a mile away that misses 9 seconds in 30 minutes.





  








timer.JPG




__
ordo


__
Jul 23, 2013


----------

